# Feeding beef?



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Does anyone feed beef or beef based food to their Malts? For some reason, I have never fed beef thinking it wasn't good for my girls but I don't know why. :HistericalSmiley: Do you think beef is okay to feed or not?


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

I feed raw...beef, chicken and venison, those are the ones the boys like anyway!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I have no issues with beef  The fromm I am currently feeding is beef fritatta (SP?)


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

April, funny thing is I felt the same way about feeding Bailey beef - I have avoided it but I really don't know why??? He has had some beef canned food in the past and also some S&C beef patties, but I haven't fed him beef consistently at all. I think it's probably because I don't eat much red meat myself at all. I know a lot of people feed it and it's fine. The Honest Kitchen is coming out with a new beef grain-free formula so I'm thinking of trying that out.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I feed Bonnie S&C beef and she loves it! She gets Lamb in the morning and Beef in the afternoon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler does fine with beef and we do the flip of Bonnie and Linda - beef in the morning and lamb at night. But Tyler also is fine with chicken.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I never had a problem feeding my two beef...they love it!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky actually likes beef more than any other meat, so we do feed it to him often. Lamb is his 2nd favorite. Then fish and chicken.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

My dogs do well with the dehydrated beef diet. I rotate with Turkey.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Rudy likes beef based food more than any other meat! He loves loves loves the Stella and Chewy's beef patties.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes my two love beef. I buy the very lean cuts though as it tends to be a bit higher calorie/fat.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

My three like S & C beef patties. I hesitated to buy the beef variety, but then realized that just because I don't eat red meat doesn't mean that my dogs won't like it! I still prefer them eating chicken and lamb, though.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

As most of you know, my Lily has had issues with her digestion but all her tests have come back normal. I learned hear on SM that they can have loose, colitis-type stools with a food intolerance which I did not know. Because she has been so sick, I am afraid to feed her. I am having her tested for food sensitivities. She has never had lamb, so I started her on NB lamb and rice. It's been almost a week and she seems fine with it and is gaining weight. I will probably keep her on this awhile, if she continues to do well. She has never had beef, either. I was wondering if this might be an option. My Rose can eat anything. Now why can't Lily?!:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I've given the Nature's Variety canned beef but I still prefer to give chicken, turkey or salmon.
That's great that she has put on some weight with NB Lamb and rice. 
Lamb is the highest in fat compared to all the proteins.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bella is a bit of a food snob and so far won't go near beef. She does love lamb though. Hopefully she'll grow out of some of this picky eating ~ not holding my breath though!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

April, for years vets have been recommending boiled hamburg and rice for dogs with GI upsets so it can't be too bad for them. I've been feeding lamb and rice dry kibble for years without issue but use mostly beef (my leftover steak) for training treats and haven't had any problems. Not all my dogs have had a poultry intolerance and I don't know why some did while others didn't but the same goes for humans ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I have fed Rocky beef. He likes it. Right now he's enjoying Stella and Chewy's dehydrated lamb patties.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Our vet says beef is the #1 food allergen for dogs. Casanova gets the runs from it, while Bijou does fine on it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie has an allergy to beef, but Tilly and Secret do well on it. I seldom feed it, though, just because I feed all 3 the same thing most of the time.


----------

